# Fantasy Daemons Army Log



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, with me starting a new army this week i thought i should try this log out, to try and motivate me to actually fully paint at least one army in my life.

I'm going to buy one box, paint it up fully and ONLY then buy the next piece of the puzzle. 

So, the new army is Daemons, many for use in fantasy, but of course should the mood take me, 40k as well.

The first unit was 10 Pink Horrors, the finished unit will be 30 strong but we all have to start somewhere right? 

Now i don't pretend to be a golden demon future winner, but i was very happy with these guys. Comments please guys and any tips/questions you may have.

Without further a do. Here they are.











Second Pic


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Great start, man! Smooth painting and I like the blue spot color. +rep for another Fantasy plog. 

What do you plan on doing for the base?


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks! i was really pleased with the pink and the shading, i felt it set the model off to a good start.

As for bases, its had a graveyard earth brown, then a coating of GW sand. i was thinking about leaving it at that, simple but effective. I wasn't too sure whether it was too bland, but i felt if i went too far with the basing it might take the eye away from the model itself. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, great start to a fellow Daemon player. 

My suggestion would be to paint the bases as the sand will crumble off. I would base my models and then prime them with the spray paint, then paint the base followed by the model. If you want a light base, coat it with graveyard earth and then drybrush with bleached bone. 

Otherwise, keep up the good work and can't wait to see what you do next. Which Lord or Hero are you planning on doing first?


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! i was thinking of painting the sand, so i think i may try that.

My Army is starting out at 1500 points. And my Hero at this level is going to be a Herald of Tzeencth to accompany the Horrors. However i'm not overly keen on the new herald on disc they are releasing in finecast, so i think i'm gonna convert my own out of a horror, as i want him on foot in the unit for that 4+ ward save.:biggrin:

With a changeling in the unit its going to leave 1 horror left over for converting so should work out well.

The 1500 points list means i have to paint:

29 Pink Horrors (10 done)
Herald of Tzeentch
1 Changeling
2 units of 25 Bloodletters
6 Flamers of Tzeentch

Broken down thats 87 models to paint, 10 of which are done. so i'm officially 8.7% of the way there!

Quite a lot, but seeing as i managed to paint 10 Horrors in about an afternoon, i think it will start to come together quite quickly.

For 2k i'm thinking of getting a daemon prince for 3 reasons:
1) i don't tend to see them used in fantasy.
2) EVERYONE seems to go for a greater daemon and i think a prince would be a nice change and
3) i love how custom the kit is. Could leave me with some nice extras for converting Hearlds etc.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Yup, pretty much agree with DPP. Flock/sand the base then prime (spray) then paint. I usually add tufts of static grass, but not sure if that translates well to Daemons. Maybe if you use brown colored grass over a grey rocky base it would look good. (Wasteland effect?)


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gotta say i'm personally not a fan of using grass on bases. Maybe due to the armies i've done in the past. (i.e. Tomb kings and Tyranids most recently). Hence why i like the sand. I do like the idea of maybe using greys to try and show a sort of ash wasteland effect. could work well with the bright reds, blue and pinks that Khorne and Tzeentch relate to?

Your thoughts?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Each to their own I say. I have used dead grass on my guys with the idea of they corrupt the very ground they stand on.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

i like the sound of that DPP, i'd be worried of trying to do too much with the base and potentially ruin the model though.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I'm trying to resist suggesting lava or snow bases for your daemons because a) almost all Khorne armies use lava b) almost all WoC use snow. 

I think any neutral color would work well with a colorful army like daemons. Just break up the monotony by putting some small rocks or debris (skulls anyone?) throughout.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Skulls are good for Khorne units, got millions of them spare from Tomb kings. For Tzeentch the Horrors already have some as part of some of the models. (the white bits in the pics) agreed, no snow or lava. Plus i want something i can do on mass for the whole army for consistancy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice looking unit man! Your painting in nice and clean and the shading is well executed. Looking forward to whatever up put out next.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks! I think this week i'll get another box of Horrors, 9 for the unit and keep 1 spare to start conceiving my converted Herald. 
Thinking of using bitz of the standard bearer for the staff, also using the instrument as part of it, but undecided as of yet.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Off to a good start there dude!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for all you comments guys. slight change of plan. i went to my local GW yesterday to pickup the next unit and they had NO horrors left until their next delivery. So bearing in mind i have 50 bloodletters to get i got a box of 10 to begin. building them now but can't decide on the colour scheme. I know red is the norm but i'm fluttering with the idea of doing either Black Letters with orange highlights, kinda aiming for a LOTR Balrog theme, or doing Albino Letters, white with dark washes.

What do you guys think coz i'm really stuck on which to do or just go with red.

Your thoughts please guys.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great painting so far the only thing i would suggest is basing the movement tray to look more blended in with unit.
Also idea for your herald as i added the changeling to my unit i used most of the flaming hands and gave him the upgrade flames of tzeentch (i believe its called).


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, the movement tray they are in isn't the one i'll use for games, its just a spare i was using to make sure they all ranked up during the building stage. hence why in the pic some, very few in fact, are actually in the centre of their bases. I found horros, despite loving the models, are pigs to rank up. this allowed me to make sure they do. 

When the unit is finished (30 Strong) they will be 7 wide, the 5 already done plus the changeling and herald in front rank, so i'll make a new tray for them. Still undecided on what to do with the herald, i may use the tzeentch sorceror model they released for storm of magic as a base then greenstuff extra horror arms on but will cross that bridge when i come to it.

Also i have decided to test paint one letter in my albino theme, i'll post pics when he's done to see what you guys think.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, too soon to worry about movement trays. hehehe

The albino look sounds intriguing.. Waiting for pics!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Essentially in my mind (scary place sometimes), i'm picturing white base coat, either devlan mud or babab black wash then bringing it up from there with white plus a splash of red and orange as line highlight on things such as the crest on the spine.

Hard to descride but something not too far removed from this pic i found on google, only slightly brighter white running through the model.










Then to link the Khorne/Blood theme, things such as the tongues and standard (i've gone the symbol over the banner by the way) will be red to signify the "blood" in bloodletter.

What do you guys think about trying this out?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the pic above quite a bit and I think that your plans to tweek the scheme will work nicely. Kudos on going with an alternative color scheme and I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Midge, i can't wait to finish work today so i can get home and make a start. I'll be sure to post the trial model on here as soon as i can finish him. Hopefully in the next day or so.

Then its on with the rest of the unit. :grin:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice work on the horrors. I just started reading the Witch Hunter omni last night and then here are some pink horrors. nicely painted and far faster than I manage for sure. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Kjell, i knew i was happy with them but i didn't expect this much kudos from everyone 

I'm still not sold on my initial idea for albino Bloodletters. However i'll paint one up today and see how it goes. I'll post the pic and gather opinions. 

Thanks for all your comments so far guys. :grin:


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, update on the "Alternative" Bloodletters.

After experimenting with a few ideas, i've gone for this scheme.

They are not finished, (too busy last night). going to highlight the eyes and spine with orange, as well as red and orange edge highlighting on the sword. Teeth will be white with a wash and do the bases obviously.

Apologies for the photo quality (note to self, next phone needs a better camera), they do look better in the flesh than the pictures indicate.

I'll post pics when the unit is complete.










Back










The 3 i managed to start together











I like the alternative colour scheme, just not sure how far the tinkering should continue, if at all.

You thoughts please guys.


----------



## DeathsAdvocate (Jun 24, 2011)

*Great Job*

Firstly, love the paint job. I'm a Chaos / Daemon player when I play fantasy and so far the only model I've painted that I really feel great on how it came out is a converted Exalted Daemon that I made from a mix of Beastmen, Warrior, and Spawn bits. As for adding static grass to the bases, you could always take the approach of cutting it down short and painting it to be flames, but I think it would work best for your Daemon Prince. It would definitely be original, and since Tzeentch is all about fire I think you could get some pretty amazing results. Just something to chew over. Keep it up, I'm anxious to see how the whole army turns out.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, When i was doing the test model yesterday i was still undecided until i finished his base colour, then that kinda sealed the deal for me. Glad u like the scheme. 

I started an army blog in the showcase section, i plan to add pics in there of each unit once they are finished. but as said in the blog, i kinda want them to blend with the whole Tomb king blurb i put, hence the sand bases. BUT, i do like the idea of getting some burnt grass from GW and maybe adding little tufts of it to all the armys bases, should add that little extra realism to the model while not being over the top but give the impression of it being touched by flame.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the look of the scheme you have chosen! It turned out really nicely. My only suggestion would be to do the horns a different color than the skin area, but that is a personal preference. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cheers Midge, funnily enough i was thinking the same thing about the horns 

Thinking bleached bone with a devlan wash?

Hoping to get them finished over tonight and will post the pics once the unit is finished. this plog really is working to help get my butt in gear and paint models. its almost like having a deadline at work that must be met knowing i need to post pics of the finished article before i can proceed onto the next unit. 

More Horrors next me thinks.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

hmmmm.... I was thinking darker but now that you mention it bleached bone with a wash may do the trick. Plogs are funny that way. I have painted more models since I joined Heresy and started my plogs, than like the entire 2 years before that point. anyhow, I am enjoying following your log as I have a daemon log in the works as well and it is always nice to see how someone else approaches certain models to glean inspiration and share tips. 

I look forward to seeing the whole unit!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning all,

After a long morning of painting and a desire to get the unit finished, i've finally finished my first bloodletter unit.:grin:

Here are some pics the of unit. 





































And heres both finished units together, ready for battle.



















This means i now have the beginings of 2 units ready, next up will be another 10 pink horrors as i look to build the unit sizes for the list.

What do you all think?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you going to get a Bloodthirster or lord of change for those higher point games, now that their in Finecast.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Possibly, however i am tempted at trying a daemon prince. Not playing daemons for long means i'm not really sure what would best suit.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Midge, just put the next 10 horrors together and base coated them.

will update when they are done.


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Great paintjob! If you want more dynamic bases, but still dead/wastland kind of feel, you good add some pigment to them. That makes for a really matte, dusty finish -maybe in a dark-ocre / rust orange tone...


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

how do you mean sponsra, do u mean put a black wash over the sand?


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

No, I mean pigment-powder, like these: http://migproductionswebshop.com/index.php?cPath=22_33 (bigger pots way cheaper in your art-suply store). Apply with dry brush and add a drop of water or some sort of alcoholic solvent. This mud-base is made from brown pigment-powder:







. 
You could just add a touch here and there on the bases to make them more varied, but still keep the desert/waste land feel...


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not too sure i like the look of that, but i may get some and test it.

Thanks anyway


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Some good stuff. I also have a daemon army that's been in the works for the past year. I must admit, I got side tracked with the sexy Dark Eldar.  So it is nice to see some different paint schemes and ppl's interpretation of how different units should look like. I like how your blood letters look ashen instead of the standard red. Though something different for the horns would be nice. If you were going for a "bone" like look, maybe even doing something to the effect of actual horns? As in doing a gradient from the color you have now to maybe even a slightly darker color at the "base" of the horn to maybe a scorched brown to a 1:1 mix of scorched to bestial brown to bleached bone around the mid section of the horns? I know that would be a lot of work, so more of a wash down at the bottom of the horns should also work if you just want to do a bleached bone then a sepia wash. 
Anywho, keep up the work!!!~ And it's a good thing you're painting what you buy... >.< I have a mountain of models to paint since I didn't do that. Hahaha!~


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, i did use bleached bone with a devlan wash for the unit champions horns, may well have to migrate that accross the unit at some point.

Currently working on 10 more horrors, about half way through the process, they are proving quite fun to paint but an absolute nightmare in the build stage to make sure the whole unit ranks up together, 7 wide unit intended, but there is only 5 in the front rank as the other 2 spaces are reserved for the herald and changeling.

Bloodletters aren't too bad, just have to do a bit of remodeling for the sword arm positions. Can't help but feel the ranking up issue wasn't really thought through properly when GW were designing these units. Gotta love them though.

Also thinking about adjusting the list a bit to facilitate some bloodcrushers. Love the models would quite like to paint some up.


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Frogot to say, he painting looks great! Smooth and neat! Good work!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, I've played the hooby on and off since the mid 90's but never really had the skill to paint armys to a standard i was happy with, which frustrated me so much i would drift in and out of the hobby. But now with the right attitude and techniques, i'm finally starting to get results i'm happy with. needless to say, it took me at lest 15 years to get to that point. (Probably a LOT longer than it should of) but now i'm starting to really relish the idea of conceiving paint schemes for models that work.]]

Really starting to get there i feel.


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, same for me.. It hurts bad in your vallet though, that it takes about three armies to get the painting results you like


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

So far since my return to fantasy 3 years ago, i've been through lizardmen, orcs, goblins (both seperate), and tomb kings before settling with daemons. I generally sell my armies when i've bored of them to help fund the next, that way the wallet takes minimal damage.

Still have my tomb kings about 75% painted, another colour scheme i was pretty happy with. Here's an example of it.










Very easy scheme to do but the army as a whole works quite well.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

mixer86 said:


> Thanks, I've played the hooby on and off since the mid 90's but never really had the skill to paint armys to a standard i was happy with, which frustrated me so much i would drift in and out of the hobby. But now with the right attitude and techniques, i'm finally starting to get results i'm happy with. needless to say, it took me at lest 15 years to get to that point. (Probably a LOT longer than it should of) but now i'm starting to really relish the idea of conceiving paint schemes for models that work.]]
> 
> Really starting to get there i feel.


hahaha you can rest easy knowing that you ae not alone in this! 

I started with 5th ed Brets and Lizardmen but drifted in and out of the hobby for years. Decided to really get into the hobby with 8th ed and found myself a dedicated game group. That plus starting a plog here on Heresy seems to have done the trick, I'm painting and playing more than I have in the past few years!

Looking forward to more of your painted minis! They may be from a different army that I am doing, but it still serves as an inspiration!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Very kind words Saulot, at least i know i'm not the only one :biggrin:

I finished painting the second batch 0f 10 horrors last night, just got to paint the bases, then i'll post pics of the now 20 strong horrors unit, ranked up nice and neatly. (although it probably took me about 2-3 hours at the weekend to build them so they would, that was a bit of a mission :wink

I'll post them tonight after work.

Then its back onto a batch of "Grey" Letters.

Quick recap of progress so far:

Herald- Still undecided for this guy, may need a brainstorming session when i come to him.
Changeling- not got yet, will either buy the model or i am tempted by maybe converting one out of the new wraith model for Vampire Counts. undecided.
30 Pink Horrors- 20 painted 
25 Bloodletters- 10 painted
25 Bloodletters- Not started
6 Flamers Of Tzeentch

88 models, 30 painted = 26.4% complete :so_happy:

Not a bad start for only 8 days or so.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Update on the Horrors, now 20 strong. Only 10 more Horrors to go!  As said before the 2 spaces in the front rank are for the changeling and the herald of Tzeentch. Again apologies for the photo quality. The new 10 still need some sand on the bases and I'll take better pics tonight with better light.



















What do you guys think?


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Also thinking ahead a bit for my 2k list. Yes i am going to take a bloodthirster. 

However, and i know people may not agree, i do not like the bloodthirster model. Its looks too dated IMHO, and could probably do with a new updated model, however thats another discussion. as a result, i am seriously thinking of using this guy as the basis for the model, with adding bitz for armour and giving him a bit of a khornate makeover.










Yes that would be the balrog. Any thoughts on the theory?

One question i do have, the box the my GW shows him holding a fiery sword, but i've also seen it modeled with that AWESOME whip. can anyone tell me whether you get both in the box or is the whip a custom thing?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

For demons, it's worth looking at the ultraforge greater demons. They are awesome, not too expensive (usually around 80 dollars) and just trump the old GW greater demons in my opinion. 










This isn't an option if you need to go "pure GW" for playing at hobby centres however.

Here's a closer look:


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gotta admit i do love that pic you posted, however i do plan to use it in hobby centres and tourneys, but i've been reassured a balrog conversion would be fine.

Though i may well get one for my own home games though.

Long shot but has anyone done a bloodthirster conversion before? if so what kinda things did you guys use for armour/chaos symbols? i don't want hime covered tip to toe but i want something to signify his alignment to all things khorne.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Well the Balrog is awesome, can't wait to see it in red and on the subject of armour stick a flag to its nether's while saying it prefers to go into battle naked, so it can feel the biting of blades on its half-corporeal form.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well TBH, i'll probably plump for a colour scheme not too far removed from my Bloodletters, but undecided yet.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning guys. Been a busy week for me and not been able to get much painting done. i did however pick up the new changeling resin model and spent most of yesterday painting him for my horrors unit.

So here he is:


















Next up i think i'll paint up my herald of Tzeentch, its the sorcerer of tzeentch model they released for storm of magic.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

mixer86 said:


> Gotta admit i do love that pic you posted, however i do plan to use it in hobby centres and tourneys, but i've been reassured a balrog conversion would be fine.
> 
> Though i may well get one for my own home games though.
> 
> Long shot but has anyone done a bloodthirster conversion before? if so what kinda things did you guys use for armour/chaos symbols? i don't want hime covered tip to toe but i want something to signify his alignment to all things khorne.


To answer your question yes, I have an unpainted conversion for my BT based on the Balrog.

My Daemon army doesn't have inicidual colours and looks, I've gone for a more shadow creature look. Consequently I found myself plasticarding and greenstuffing more suitable armour than the standard Khornate Plating.

I did seriously consider using the Thigh plates from the Plastic Chaos DP as shoulder Pauldrons. But they are ever so on the small side. 
Various chitin plates from the larger tyranids look quite viable, they are very smooth and if painted right could look like beaten bronze-esq armour.

I recommend plasticard though. As the armour of khornate daemons is very basic and tribal, you don't have to worry about not being a sculting god.

PS
Yes, you get the sword and the whip.
MAGNATISE THE DARN WINGS!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work on the Changling mate! The robes came out very nicely.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Orochi, i was thinking about using stuff from the daemon prince kit, but if its too small i'll have to try something else.

Thanks midge, i was pretty happy with the robes as well. ice blue, washed with devlan mud then dry brushing ice blue then a white highlight. Then the scribe parts on the robes were bleached bone, mud wash then black freehand for the scripture. 

next up for me will be the herald then finish the final 10 horrors, then i'll have a full unit finished, then its letter city with 40 more to paint. :grin:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Hmmm...That's interesting. The ice blue looks more like you used Hawk Turquoise. Anywho, looking good.
Keep it up!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey man! The Changeling looks pretty good! It'll fit in great with your horrors. But what's really impressive (at least for me) is the SPEED you finish things! Very jealous of that! 

Anyway, keep up the great work! You'll have a very impressive army shot pretty soon!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

arumichic: I can assure you its Ice blue, i think once the generous devlan mud wash goes on it does seem to look a bit like hawk turquiose. Could also be my camera phone and the lighting, but it is ice blue as i'm trying to keep the colour scheme for each unit very similar.

Saulot: Thanks, i do try. i'm just one of those that once i sit down to paint, i generally don't stop until its finished, its the best way for me to actually get things finished. though obviously i stop to allow pain to dry (just about :grin.

I'd say the changeling probably took me the longest so far of the models i've painted, he took longer than 10 horrors, the amount of time i spent tweeking the robes to get a kinda depth and shading i wanted took forever, the free hand scribing took a couple of attempts as well.

Orochi: do you have a link or some pics of your Balrog/Bloodthirster? would love to see it to gain some inspiration. Also how did you overcome the main issue i can see with it? Well i see the biggest issue being i want the whip, but it means either replacing or remodelling the balrogs left hand to hold the axe. was thinking about using the axe from the DP kit, or did you use plasticard for that as well? sorry i'm rambling, pics would be great though.

Thanks to everyone for your comments so far.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Lol. That was more of a comment to myself at how the approach you took came out and how i might employ it here pretty soon.
As for the bloodthirster, I actually think a "whip ax" would be cool, like an ax head GS-ed onto the end of the whip, but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

An axe whip? interesting idea. i was thinking about getting hold of a few heads from various races to add to the ends of the whip. though an axe whip, hmmmmmmm, cogs are now turning in my head, oh well, no productive work for me today. :wink:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Glad I did something.  I'm now excited to see what you come up with.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not thinking of anything massive in size, but i am thinking tyranid talons for the ends. as if getting whipped by a greater daemon of khorne wasn't bad enough, getting whipped by a greater daemon of khorne with a whip that looks like something outta Hellraiser must be worse. :suicide:


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry i've not updated for a while, been far too busy witha stag do, a wedding and work. Got operation daemons back in full swing this week, got a lot done. Here's a quick summary before pics:

Bloodthirster: decided on the Daemon Prince model, prefer it to the BT model and can be used as a DP legally at 1500. (pics below)

Bloodletters- 20 now painted, 10 more built ready to paint. (no pics but the horns have been painted black being an addition from previous photos for them all)

Horrors- Unit FINISHED!!!!!!! 30 strong plus the changeling and the herald (pics below)

NEW ADDITION- 3 Screamers- Painted and ready. (pic below)

Enough babbling, heres some pics. enjoy

Horrors w/ changeling and herald ranked up


















My Daemon Prince/ Bloodthirster (including a very special skull for the skullthrone in his left hand, the skull and spine of a necrosphinx!)










Closer shot of his trophy










Finally my 3 screamers










Opinions, questions and comments please guys.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Screamers and horrors look great man! So that skull is from the necrosphinx huh, I have been looking for a good skull for my BT conversion and that one looks perfect. Looks like I will be hitting B&K up here in the near future. Very cool looking stuff!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Midge, glad you like the sphinx skull. :grin:

I was at GW building the DP and raiding the stores bitz box originally for stuff to forge a whip out of, but then i noticed a spare sphinx skull and it fitted perfectly into the naturnal position of the hand. only thing was the bottom of the skull is rounded, but then out of the corner of my eye i noticed some dark eldar talons pain engine tentacles, took one and trimmed it to fashion a spine. with a bit of kit bashing, the above is the result.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful minis all around man, the alternate colours for your Bloodthirster and screamers most especially!! Great job!!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Saulot, i was a little stumped about choosing a scheme for the screamers, wanted something original but contrasting to the rest of the army. The white works well i feel and the pink scales still links them to Tzeentch and the Horrors.

Next up is my 6 Flamers, thinking about a half and half scheme for these guys, thinking blue and pink, blue bottom half and pink, same as the horrors on the top half, again will be a unique scheme but still has strong visual links to everything else Tzeentch in the army.

After these guys i'm picking up the next lot tonight, my herald of khorne on jug and his mates, 3 Bloodcruchers!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the vibrant colours you used on these. Looking forward to further updates.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks elmir.

I'm over the moon hearing all the positive vibes from you guys, especially after seeing how good at painting you all are yourselves. 

Better than mine IMHO but i'm really happy with my own results. easily the best army i've ever painted, and probably the MOST painted army i've ever painted as well.

Thanks Guys. alll of you.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Just picked up on your plog two minutes ago, had a quick flick through, and I have to say i'm mightily impressed.

Good colour selection and a nice crispness to your paint jobs is giving you a great finish.

Also, have some rep just for picking fantasy!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cheers decrepitdragon. Just for the record and for your rep, fantasy was, is and probably always will be my preferred game. 40k is good and all, but just a sight of a fully painted fantasy army, rank upon rank is just beautiful, espaecially when painted to a good standard.

Thats my aim, and i'm sticking to it. :grin:


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

The only thing I gotta say you better finish this dam army they are amazing!I hope to see a finished army pic so we can drool over them in chaos envy.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO!!!! thanks for that stalarious, just so everyone knows where i am at. heres a breakdown:

Lord:
Bloodthirster/DP- DONE

Heros:
Herald of Tzeentch- DONE
Herald Of Khorne on foot- NO STARTED
Herald Of Khorne on Jug- GETTING TONIGHT BUT NOT STARTED

Core:
30 Pink Horrors- DONE
1 Changeling- DONE
30 Bloodletters- 20 DONE, 10 left to paint

Special:
3 Screamers Of Tzeentch- DONE

Rare:
6 Flamers Of Tzeentch- BASECOATED, THE NEXT UNIT ON THE AGGENDA
3 Bloodcrushers- GETTING TONIGHT BUT NOT STARTED

So, out of 77 models in the armys intial planned build i have painted 56 of them to completion. in other words i am 73% of the way there!!!!!!

And rest assured, once its done i will post LOTS of Army pics for you all to see.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, next update people, bloodcrushers and herald on jug are built, this army is getting close now guys. 3 crushers, 1 herald on jug, 10 bloodletters and i want to make a bluescribes model. Any tips on how others have gone about bluescribes in the past would be greatly appreciated.

Any who, Flamers were finished yesterday so here they are for you.





































C&C please guys.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Ace stuff as usual, man!! I love the shade of blue you have there! I'm doing Brets now and I have something similar to that. 

Your army's going to look great when finished! Colours are spot on! Love how the Flamers and Horrors are negative mirrors of each other!!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks very much saulot. I'm glad u picked up the colour scheme links between the horrors and the flamers, it was what i was aiming for and i'm actually chuffed someone else has noticed as well, kinda proves i must of done an ok job at it.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations, you have an army to be proud of.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks DP. As i say next up will be the herald and his jug i think. Then with him done i'll have a better idea where i want to go with the bloodcrusher unit colour wise. Then do them and the last 10 letters then all i have to do is custom build myself a blue scribes.model and i'll have my first fully painted 2.4k army. Can't wait for that day!:-D Will b the first time in 15 years of doing this hobby that i'll have a finished army painted to a standard i'm happy with. Also any tips for making a blue scribes model would b great guys.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok guys, most recent update. 2 things to cover today.

Firstly, i've finished my herald of khorne on jug, went for my letter colour scheme but after reading the fluff on jugs again its seems to me that jugs are described consistantly as "Brass Behemoths" and "Brass Rhinos". i therefore decided thats exactly what mine would be. I will also migrate this accross the bloodcrusher unit. so here he is.




























Secondly i started converting myself a Disc of Tzeentch for my Blue Scribes. the Tzeentch banner is from the horrors kit, the disc is 2 large circle bases spre from the bloodcrushers kit, the face and spikes are from the damon prince kit and the books are actually from 4 dwarf banners. (Midge may have noticed :biggrin. 



















The plan for the books is to try a bit of free hand painting on the top of the disc, and then paint the symbol of each of the 8 lores on a page just to link into the nature of the blue scribes. then obviously grab a couple of horrors to finish the model off.

Hoping to update again tomorrow with 3 finished Bloodcrushers.

Thanks for everyones comments since i started this plog. your words of advice and encouragement have helped me get this far. can't believe i'm so close to actually having a fully painted army. once the crushers are done, only the scribes model and 10 bloodletters and the initial 2400 list is finished!!!!!!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work on the Jug man, my only suggestion would be to add a bit of highlighting to the red bits as right now they look a bit flat compared to the brass areas. That is a brilliant idea for a disc and I am quite ashamed that I didn't think of it as well. Looking forward to seeing how that pans out.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Midge, agreed on the red, gonna add a coat of blood red to go over the mechrite red, should bring it up a bit. Also i'm not sure why but the model looks a lot better in the flesh than on the pics. (maybe something to do with the light and my phones camera light.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

mixer86 said:


> Thanks Midge, agreed on the red, gonna add a coat of blood red to go over the mechrite red, should bring it up a bit. Also i'm not sure why but the model looks a lot better in the flesh than on the pics. (maybe something to do with the light and my phones camera light.


Yeah, golds are a bitch to photograph well sometimes, they are just so reflective.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Finished off my Bloodcrushers last night. So here they are (sidenote: these pictures reflect what the Herald and his jug looks like, i just got the lighting a bit better this time.)

This now only leaves me only 10 bloodletters and my blue scribes to do and the army is finished!!!!!!

CC please guys


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Soo..what's your favourite models so far?


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Not as simple to answer as some may think.

As far as actual models go, purely from an asthetic POV, the Bloodcrushers are lovely models, they really are.

For actuall unit, i do love my Horrors. They kicked off this daemon Plog and considering the size of the unit, and the royal pain in my arse that they were trying to get the whole unit to rank, all adds to the charm of them, being tzeentch its almost as if there tricksy nature truly flows through them. :biggrin:

individual model would be a toss up between the changeling and my Daemon Prince carrying his sphinx head trophy. 

On the flip side, although i'm really happy with all my models so far, the one i'm probably least happy with is my herald of tzeentch, purely because the way the model has been designed (poorly IMHO) by GW he has to sit on his base at a diagonal, a looks ever so slightly off when ranked with the horrors. 

Same question, your opinions guys?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the tone of your brass color on the crushers, but it just feels like they are a bit undefined. I think that it would look really good to pick out some of the accenting details in a dirty silver, just to break up the large gold areas. Other than that I love the skin tone on the riders, and the bloody maw on the champion looks cool.


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Midge, i do think they are a little understated, but i'm not sure silver is the way to go. I'm in 2 minds what to do just to finish them off. thinking of dulled silver for the bits of chainmail around the legs but other than that i just don't know.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I like your Horrors as they look great altogether. And I too like the DP with the Sphinx head. But then one of my favourite models is the DP, especially the FW model.


----------

